# Fluro/Mono Rig Building



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I started and haven't tested yet, building bottom rigs using the same line I use for a shock lead (50# Ande). My reasoning for this is because the weight is attached to the rig the line should have the same strength as the shock lead. My rig goes: (from the bottom up) Weight attached by a snap swivel to 50# mono two hooks attached by 15# mono or 20#fluro on double circle swivels, circle swivel at the top of the 50#mono. I pull out the rig and tie it right to the top swivel and I am ready to go. 

Once I completely run out of the 20# fluro, I'll keep using the 15# mono figuring its clear blue BG so it should be almost as invisible as the fluro.

What do ya think, fine right?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

If you're using dropper loops, then it's actually not the same strength as the shock leader. You can also attach your hook directly to your dropper with a loop to loop instead of snelling your hooks with a different line.

My own preference is to make my rigs cost as little as possible, so I don't use any snaps or swivels and attach everything with loops.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Go to Hatteras Outfitter's website and look for the "Hatteras style puppy drum rig". It's a fantastic rig: easy to tie, very little hardware, but most importantly, the main portion of the leader is not as weak as it'd be if tied with a dropper loop.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Ok - I'll check them out, thanks guys.


----------

